# Problema en television del 88´(telefunke bisonic, palcolor 1340)



## gca (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola tengo un problema con un televisor telefunke (bisonic palcolor 1340). El mismo un dia andando lo mas bien se apago como si lo hubiesen desenchufado sin ruidos raros ni nada, luego de eso no volvio a prender. Alguno sabe que falla podria tener asi la reviso y reparo.

Saludos


----------



## macraig (Abr 7, 2009)

Por que no revisas el enchufe. O quiza los fusibles, tal vez el cable. 
Si no es nada de eso, lo mejor que puedes hacer es llamar al servicio tecnico.
Un televisor, debido al alto voltaje, es un objeto peligroso para un aficionado.

Salu2.


----------



## gca (Abr 7, 2009)

Ya revise con el tester el encufe y el swich de encendido y ta todo bien, el fusible ta nuevo tambien, y por lo del alto voltaje eh visto como descargar el flyback, solo necesito ayuda sobre que seccion revisar.

Saludos


----------



## macraig (Abr 7, 2009)

Bueno, yo empezaria buscando el manual de servicio.
Si no esta disponible....

Bueno, como dices q se apago sencillamente, yo buscaria la fuente de alimentacion. Por lo general los televisores modernos usan al flyback para generar los diferentes voltages de alimentacion, asi que hay que verificar si esta funcionando. Es por esto q te decia q hay que tener cuidado.

Pero si ya sabes como descargar el flyback, entonces no problem...

Por cierto, me dejas tu tester? .

Salu2.


----------



## gca (Abr 7, 2009)

Bueno voy a revisar el flyback y posibles soldaduras frias por esas zona de la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Abr 7, 2009)

Revisa también la parte de la fuente switching,es posible que se haya estropeado el mosfet hace oscilar el transformador de ferrita (el flyback no,el otro que tiene una cinta amarilla).También es posible que esté mal el integrado que genera el PWM que ataca al mosfet (antes mencionado) y a su vez al transformador...

Un saludo


----------



## gca (Abr 10, 2009)

Bueno encontreo un fusible quemado, lo remplazo y prendo ,y me anda la parte de cambiar el canal y el lcd que indica el canal (no hay imagen, me fijo y el flyback no se descargaba por lo que no le llegaba tensión ,ni el tubo se ponia naranja) ,golpeteo la zona del flyback y quizo arrancar pero se quemo el fusible (quee esta en la entrada de 220v) que antes puse denuevo. Repaso las soldadura del flybak y los transformadores de ferrita que habian , enciendo y sin golpetear se vuelve a quemar el fusible, lo cambio prendo y vuelve a pasar, reviso por ahi y el resistor PTC C52250 que posee estaba en mal estado. Ahora bien ¿este es el problema o solo esta en mal estado al igual que el fusible por algun corto?. Todos los demas componentes a vista parecen estar en buen estado y todas las soldaduras tambien, revise casi 1 por 1 y no se uqe pueda llegar a tener.

Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Abr 10, 2009)

Si puedes, saca el transistor de salida horizontal. Es uno que debe estar en un disipador, cerca del fly-back. Mide entre Colector y emisor. Podría estar en corto  (La pata central_colector y la de la derecha_emisor)

Actualmente los transistores de salida horizontal tienen un diodo de emisor a colector, por lo que te debe dar conducción de emisor a colector. Pero de colector a emisor debe haber muy alta resistencia o no conduccion. Si hay conducción, ése es el problema.

Otra causa podría ser que el fly-back estuviera en corto.

Saludos.


----------



## gca (Abr 10, 2009)

Ok ahi lo reviso, creo que es el bu208d es un TO-3 y al lado de la derecha ta el flyback y a la izquierda el diodo. Lo desueldo y comento.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 10, 2009)

Ok, sí ese es el de salida horizontal.
Debe ser la pata 2 colector y la 3 emisor.


----------



## gca (Abr 10, 2009)

Si ya me fije el datasheet y ya lo medi y da todo ok no hay continuidad, que otra cosa puede llegar a ser?
Y desolde el flyback, visto de abajo tiene 3 pin a la izquierda y 4 a la derecha, ¿Que debo medir para serciorar su funcionamiento?.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## zaiz (Abr 10, 2009)

Antes de conectar el transistor mide de donde va el colector a tierra. Y si te da continuidad, es decir, corto, también podrías desconectar un condensador que puede ser que esté de colector a tierra porque ese a veces se pone en corto.


----------



## gca (Abr 10, 2009)

O se amido continuidad entre colector y tierra y si hay corto desconecto el capasitor?


----------



## zaiz (Abr 10, 2009)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> O se amido continuidad entre colector y tierra y si hay corto desconecto el capasitor?


Bueno, eso es para probar si hay corto en el capacitor:

Antes de poner el transistor, mide en la placa, de donde va el colector a tierra o chasis. Si te da continuidad, puedes buscar el corto en algun elemento. Estando así desconectas el capacitor y vuelves a checar tanto en las puntas del condensador para ver si ése es, como en la placa sin estar el condensador conectado. 
Y si el condensador no te da corto, puedes desconectar algo más como el fly-back. Así puedes llegar al dispositivo que está en corto.
Para eso bien te ayudaría contar con el diagrama del televisor.


----------



## gca (Abr 10, 2009)

Bueno medi y da todo bien , sera porque ya habia sacado el flyback y ya no esta el corto?


----------



## zaiz (Abr 10, 2009)

Puede ser, pero no sé si probaste regresando el transistor a su lugar o sin el transistor.
No te da corto porque no hay alto voltaje generado por el transistor o el flyback.

Entonces el corto puede estar en cualquier dispositivo tanto el transistor como el flyback como el condensador, etc. Por eso te decía que midieras uno por uno, lo mejor es medir con el multímetro como te iba diciendo.


----------



## gca (Abr 10, 2009)

Despues de medir el transistor saque el flyback ,el colector y tierra lo testie sin el transistor puesto. Me recomendas que lo vuelva a poner y haga este ultimo paso con el flyback soldado?.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 10, 2009)

No sé qué tan extenso podamos tratar el tema aquí.
Tengo dudas sobre cómo estás haciendo la prueba. Por eso creo que es mejor por chat.
si quieres lo podemos hablar en una pagina de chat que te envié por mp.
Voy a estar un rato ahí.


----------



## gca (Abr 10, 2009)

OK muchas gracias por ayudar pero pasame yu mail y hablamos mañana dale porque hoy ya es tarde?


----------



## unleased! (Abr 11, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> ... Por eso creo que es mejor por chat.
> si quieres lo podemos hablar en una pagina de chat que te envié por mp...


si encontrais la solución debeis escribirla en el post, de lo contrario no estáis cumpliendo las normas de la comunidad.
Dices que cambiastes la PTC, cual, la que alimenta el circuito de desmagnetización? si es asi, lo cambiastes por uno IGUAL. Parece ser que las PTC en algunos televisores viejos a parte de cumplir su cometido de arrancar el circuito de desmagnetización crean una caida de tensión que se usa de referencia en la fuente. Si cambias la PTC por otra que no sea la misma (no valen compatibles) crea una caida de tensión diferente.
Mira si tienes tension en el yugo, retoca soldaduras.
Mira los voltajes de la fuente, si caen pues a cambiar condensadores....

saludos.


----------



## gca (Abr 11, 2009)

Todabia no la cambie la PTC es de 3 pines ,es una que esta serca de la entrad 220v y el fusible, el yugo no se pone naranja tampoco, revise el transistor y anda bien, me quedaria el capasitor que esta con el transistor y y el flyback. Ya sesolde el flyback necesito saber como medirlo, tiene visto de abajo los pin 123 a la izquierda y 4 5 6 7 a la derecha. Las soldaduras y componentes parecen estar todas bien.

Saludos


----------



## gca (Abr 11, 2009)

Conecte y enchufe la tele sin el transistor horizontal ni el flyback y la tele responde sin kemar el fusible(prende y marca en el display el canal ,tambien se puede cambiar de canales). Cosa que con el flyback soldado saltaba el fusible, ¿estara en corto el flyback?.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Abr 11, 2009)

esta bien que sea un vicio, pero se escribe "television" (ni te pido el tilde, mira). es un poco impactante entrar al foro y leerlo. ni decir que le estas dando la razon a todos los que dicen que los tecnologicos somos unos brutos.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## gca (Abr 11, 2009)

Jajajaj esta bien la proxima va televisión


----------



## Manonline (Abr 11, 2009)

espero que te arranque la tele!

saludos!


----------



## gca (Abr 11, 2009)

ajajaja

Encontre el diagrama de telefunke chasis 615 que es casi = a el de la tele que tengo yo , medi todos los puntos que me indicaba y tan todos bien salvo la parte de alimentacion, la primera parte (entre el puente rectificador y el transformador separador) en donde me daba voltajes muy altos en donde me tenia que dar de -12 y -5vcc me daba -65vcc y en esa zona hay un transistor = al de la parte horizontal (el BU206B con un disipador mas granda al horizontal ,en donde al colector le llegan 100vcc, al emisor -65vcc y a la base tambien -65vcc, y este calienta mucho no se puede tocar) ¿cual sera el problema?, algun ¿diodos , resistencias?, si se fijan el diagrama es la primera hoja abajo de todo antes de el transformador separador (hay 5 transistores muchas resistencias y muchos diodos)

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Abr 11, 2009)

Desde cuando un yugo se pone naranja? rojo si, cuando arde pero naranja...Diras el filamento que caldea los cátodos.
por cierto, aún no has dicho la procedencia de ese "fusible" que se quema, primario, secundario, que protege?
si desconfias del flyback desconecta el colector del transistor de lineas y mide voltajes para descartar que no sea problema de otra cosa. Si hay voltaje correcto en el transistor, y si dices que el filamento del tubo no enciende entonces si puede ser del flyback.
el modelo es bisonic no bisonik
saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 11, 2009)

perdón, cuando escribí no estaba el servidor actualizado con ese mensaje...
-65v, -12v, -5v? voltajes negativos?
adjunta si puedes el esquema para podernos guiar que ese "-65" no debería estar hay o algo falla.
BU206? es en TO-3? pues si que es viejo, hace muchos años que no se usan esos transistores tipo "huevo frito" en las teles...
saludos y hasta mañana que aqui son las 2a.m.


----------



## gca (Abr 11, 2009)

Si es TO-3 y ahora adjunto el diagrama con las mediciones que hice y tambien las mediciones que hicen en donde va el flyback que esta desoldado y sin el flyback puedo prender la television sin que se queme el fusible (las mediciones las hice sin el flyback puesto).

saludos


----------



## zaiz (Abr 11, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> zaiz dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias por la recomendación, unleased, no problem. Aún no se encuentra la solución.

Espero que ahora que están participando más personas KiuKIV pueda arreglar su televisor.


----------



## gca (Abr 11, 2009)

Aca publico el diagrama del televisor , ahora publico el diagrama con la pagina editada con las mediciones incorrectas que me dieron en una zona.


----------



## gca (Abr 11, 2009)

Aca adjunto dos de las paginas con los datos que medi.

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Abr 12, 2009)

En la fuente de alimentación creo que no has medido bién. Según has puesto en los planos medistes entre ese punto y GND, pues bién, las mediciones en la fuente tienes que hacerlas de punto a punto como te indica el plano, no a gnd porque la fuente de alimentación está aislada galvánicamente del resto del equipo!
Te adjunto el trozo del esquema de la fuente a modo de ilustración.
Creo que el problema no es del primario de la fuente porque si no ya no encendía ni cambiaba de canal, ni funcionaba el display.
El fusible que se te funde no será uno de 2 Amperios que está en el secundario de la fuente marcado en el plano como FU852? O es el del primario?
Para saber si el flyback está en corto lo tienes facil. identifica los embobinados primario y secundario, ok? cuando los tengas sacalo del chasis. coge una fuente de alimentación de unos 15 o 20 voltios. Conecta un cable de la fuente a una patilla del primario. la otra patilla del primario coges y la conectas y desconectas lo mas rapido que puedas (conecta, desconecta) en uno de los secundarios pon el polímetro en escala de milivoltios en alterna. Si el flyback está bién el polímetro te marcará algo al conectar y desconectar. Si no marca, o te equivocastes en las bobinas o está en corto. Nota: no midas en el chupon que te puedes quedar sin polímetro.

Por cierto, en el titulo del post pon el modelo y marca del televisor.
Saludos.


----------



## gca (Abr 12, 2009)

Gracias unleased me acabo de avivar sobre la medicion y ya la hice bien y me dan bien los valores haci que el primario esta bien, el fusible que se quema es el del primario de la fuente ,ahora voy a hacer lo de la fuente pero el tema que no tengo un polimetro, tengo un multimetro con escala de 200v y 750v en alterna nomas y lo de la fuente si le pongo una de 12 sin filtrar se puede sin tener que conectarla y desconectarla del pin. 
Respecto a los bobinados ya identifique el primero pero es el unico que me marca continuidad los otros 5 pin nada , pin2 y pin7 primario como indica el diagrama me dan unos 2,4 Ohms , pin5 y el cupon tendria que ser el secundario no?pero este ultimo no tiene que dar continuidad o sea donde pongo las dos puntas de medicion?

Saudos


----------



## unleased! (Abr 12, 2009)

Lo de meter 12v en alterna no te vale, el transformador de líneas funciona con alta frecuencia por lo que así directo lo quemas. conecta y desconecta rápido pero en este caso creo que no es válido porque acabo de revisar bién en el esquema y solo tiene 1 primario asi que hay que probar otra cosa.
con el flyback fuera, el filamento del tubo ilumina? (debería)
si es así monta el flyback, desconecta el yugo de la placa y con mucho cuidado saca el zócalo del tubo. El zócalo no lo saques haciendo palanca, haciendo fuerza ni con movimientos bruscos, sacalo suavemente. El tubo es muy fragil y es facil que rompa. Con el yugo y el tubo desconectado enciende la tele. Si funde el fusible y el transistor de líneas está bién entonces el flyback está mal. En el caso que sobreviva apagas la tele y conectas el yugo. Si el fusible salta quiere decir que el yugo está mal. En caso de que esté bién, apagas la tele, conectas también el tubo y pruebas. Aver si hay suerte. Cuenta como te fué.
saludos.


----------



## gca (Abr 12, 2009)

Mira ahora como esta la television (todo conectado menos el flyback) la enciendo y no se quema el fusible y el filamento del tubo no ilumina.

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Abr 12, 2009)

Dijistes antes que intentó arrancar y que le distes un golpecito en el yugo y entonces se fundió el fusible. Además el filamento no enciende. A mi me huele que el problema está en el tubo o cerca de el. Alguna tensión se está derivando a masa por eso salta el fusible.
Con el televisor apagado, y descargado saca con cuidado el zocalo y localiza los pines del filamento. Según el esquema es el pin 9 y 10 (se cuentan de frente y en sentido horario) pon el polimetro en modo de pitido. Entre esos dos pines te tiene que dar continuidad, después mira que no dé continuidad entre cualquiera de esos dos y el resto de pines.
Mira en el zocalo aver si llega tensión al filamento, mide sin colocarlo en el tubo(esta vez si coloca una punta del polimetro en GND, cuando no se puede es en el primario de la fuente). Si no llega tensión al zocalo revisa el diodo del secundario y que haya tensión.
Por ultimo, si te sobran fusibles, para saber si el flyback está mal, vuelve a colocarlo en la placa, con el zocalo del tubo sacado, desconecta también el yugo. Enciendes la tele. Si salta el fusible entonces está mal.

saludos.


----------



## gca (Abr 12, 2009)

No el golpe no fue en el yugo fue en la plaqueta al lado del flyback , la tensión al yugo le llega (medi los cables berde rojo y azul que van y me da la tensión marcada en el diagrama).
 Ahora reviso los pines del yugo y comento.

Saludos


----------



## gca (Abr 12, 2009)

Bueno medi (sacando el socalo) entre el pin 9 y 10 que es el filamento y da continuidad y esos dos pines con respecto con los otros no hay continuidad por lo que esta bien, tambien medi (puesto el socalo y sin poner) la tension que le llegaba y le llega una tension correcta por lo que creo que el tubo esta descartado. Vuelvo a repetir que con todo colocado menos el flyback no hay corto (no se quema el fusible).

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Abr 12, 2009)

pues entonces el rollo está en el flyback. Puede que salte un arco internamente el primario con secundario. De todas formas retoca todas las soldaduras que veas defectuosas o sospechosas, nunca está de mas. Cambia el transformador, porque si el transistor de lineas está bién y todo está bien entonces el culpable es el Flyback.
Saludos!


----------



## gca (Abr 12, 2009)

Ok mañana compro un nuevo flyback , las soldaduras repase las deviles y revise 1 por 1 tube varios minutos revisando soldaduras y componentes en mal estado por lo que quedo descartado ya eso, asi que mañana cambio el flyback y comento si tube que cambiar el fusible o no .

Saludos y gracias por ayudar


----------

